# Hypo x albino



## leeweed85 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hey guys. Quick question as some confusion has been given to me. What het % r my babies for albino? The parents were a hypo and an albino. R the babies 100% or 66% het albino?


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

leeweed85 said:


> Hey guys. Quick question as some confusion has been given to me. What het % r my babies for albino? The parents were a hypo and an albino. R the babies 100% or 66% het albino?


I'm guessing its a species that albino and hypo are both recessive and you have 'normal' looking babies? If so, they'll all be 100% het for both.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

As Ian says - the species would help!

Though I don't know of any species where albino is not recessive (and so if your baby had an albino parent and isn't albino itself then as Ian says, it will be 100% het albino.


However, 'hypo' is different, and acts differently in different species.

Boas, corns, royals, leopard geckos and beardies are the top five most commonly kept reptiles, all have a 'hypo' morph and it behaves differently in most of them!


----------



## leeweed85 (Aug 7, 2014)

Sorry guys there boas


----------



## leeweed85 (Aug 7, 2014)

And thanku too btw


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

In boas, hypo is dominant.

This means that the animal can't carry the mutation without expressing it.

Animals are either normal, hypo or super hypo.

Normal animals have two normal genes at the 'hypo' location on their DNA and look normal.
Hypo animals have one normal copy and one 'hypo' copy and look hypo.
Super hypo animals have two hypo copies and also look hypo.


Sometimes the 'super hypos' are brighter, have even less pattern and black pigment, but it isn't 100% reliable so you can't guarantee if a hypo boa is a hypo or a super hypo without breeding.




If your animal is normal, it hasn't received a hypo gene from it's hypo parent and is completely normal from that point of view.





Albino is recessive. To express the albino colour, an animal must have two copies of the albino gene. Therefore the albino parent had two copies of albino and no copies of the normal version of that gene.

This means that it is 100% that you animal received one of the albino genes from the albino parent (it had nothing else to give) and is therefore 100% het albino.


:2thumb:


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

I'm not too well into boas, but afaik hypo is codominant so each baby has a 50/50 chance of being either hypo 100% het albino or normal 100% het albino.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

Many sources claim it as co-dom, but as the hypos and super hypos are not 100% distinguishable, it has to placed in the dominant category IMO.


----------



## eeji (Feb 22, 2006)

bothrops said:


> Many sources claim it as co-dom, but as the hypos and super hypos are not 100% distinguishable, it has to placed in the dominant category IMO.


Thats my something new learned for today :2thumb:


----------

